# What scars/permenant injuries do you have



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Random question but yeah
I have 2 that I can think of, both on my right arm. One is from when i was shaving my arm and it took out a chunk of top layer of skin. The other is a third degree burn i got when i reached too far in an oven and the oven rack pressed against my arm. ow. Oh yeah theres also self-harm cuts but they've never been that bad so I think they'll fade after some time
How about you guys?


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a scar on my left ankle from the time I slipped and cut my leg on a piece of metal. I have a scar on my right foot from a cat scratch. I have a scar on my left knee from the time my friend's dog jumped on me and clawed me. I have a scar on my right knee from the time I slipped and fell on concrete. And I have tons of scars on my belly and arms from cat scratches. They were from me holding the cats and they tried to wriggle free and their back feet accidentally clawed me.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 26, 2016)

A have six on my chest for when they had to insert a portacath for chemotherapy and one on my back for when my lungs got infected with pneumonia and needed surgery.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 26, 2016)

I have one on my foot that I think was either a bug bite or a cat scratch that just really didn't heal right and so it became a permanent scar, one on my forehead from when I fell down on some pavement really hard and had to get stitches, and I've never actually looked at the top of my ears but I wouldn't doubt if I had some kind of scar there from a haircut gone wrong.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 26, 2016)

nothing major. one from where my extra thumb was taken away and a slight mark on my face from where my friend stabbed me with a pencil when i was younger.


----------



## boujee (Jul 26, 2016)

This black mole on my middle finger(dry up blood) after getting it jam in a door till it broke. And then breaking it again in a few kick boxing matches.


Not sure if this count as a scar but I also broke my leg during my kick boxing matches and also when I was playing basketball. I had to wear a cast. My leg sorta looks a bit smaller compared to my other leg but it isn't noticeable.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 26, 2016)

Chicken pock scar and 1 from a tumble as a toddler


----------



## Aniko (Jul 27, 2016)

On my big toe, no idea how I got it.
On my eye lid (really tiny) from when I was 4 yo and bumped into furniture.
On my wrist, aluminium dish
On my hand, boiling oil
On my knee, fell off bicycle.

Most of them are barely visible now. I used to have a big burn on my wrist that stayed for 10 years but it's no longer visible.


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 27, 2016)

I have one in the worse spot eveeer! Right in the middle of my forehead. Its fading but you can still tell it's there. Everyone used to ask me how I got it and I told them I was doing something SUPER COOL but in reality, I just bumped into a wall head first. _I'm v clumsy_(?∀`)


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

i have a tiny mark right across my middle finger when i accidentally cut my finger with scissors, and a big mark right across my back from falling off the bed and scratching my back on a suitcase (that was incredibly sharp in some places).


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2016)

i have a scar on my left index finger from playing with an iron


----------



## Soigne (Jul 27, 2016)

i have a scar on the palm of my right hand from a sparkler when i was younger


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a scar that runs down my forearm that's about pencil-thick.

Whenever people notice it they think it's from self harm but it's really just from me destroying myself accidentally on a broken window.



Oh and I have a small spot on the back of my head where I cracked my skull open as a kid.


----------



## wassop (Jul 27, 2016)

i have a scar on my right index finger i got from trying to fix something when i was a little kid haha


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a scar on my right ankle from an incident that occurred about 6 years ago now. It was 2010 when I gashed my ankle open under  some harris fencing that surrounded a building site. My foot slipped under the fence (there must've been a sharp bit of the fence poking out) and it got stuck, therefore I tried to rip it out and as I did, it tore away a chunk of ankle too! I remember looking down at my ankle, the blood sort of expanded rapidly through my white sock. I'll never forget it. I was rushed to hospital to have four stitches, the doctor even told me that I was lucky to even have my foot -- any deeper I would have lost it. It was all very daunting at the time, everything happened so quickly! 

I now have a scar that looks more like a burn on my right ankle, a very bad one! It took years to heal, I could never touch my ankle, and if I did I would always feel this numbing sensation. My scar would transform to a purple colour if I felt cold and I could never stand on my right foot for too long, I would feel a stabbing pain otherwise.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2016)

i hve a crap ton of scars..,, mainly on my arms and thighs. many will never fade but yye, im hoping that a few will become more white than purple and pink lol.i have X shaped scars on my knews bc im dumb af. 

then i have some scars from accidents and stuff, i have a few from kinda recent injuries that will probably fade. (one on my leg from accidentally cutting myself when shaving, one on the other leg in the same place from slamming my leg into a metal bar last year.) 
then i have one on the left side of my upper body, kinda high up. it's from when i was pushed into a table which cut open the skin during a floorball match. looks kinda ugly, not rly a clean cut.
i have one on my foot too but idk from what.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 27, 2016)

I have loads....I'm very accident prone so I'm always hurting myself. 
I have a scar on my groin from where I had a line fitted, another in my neck from another line, scars on my chest from the stitches to hold it in, scar on my thumb from where I nearly amputated it and had to have the tendon repaired, plus loats of scars on my arms from work and a scar on my stomach from a cut that was never treated so it never healed correctly


----------



## Heyden (Jul 27, 2016)

3 inch stitch on my right arm, lesson learnt not to jump 3 metres down onto the ground landing on 1 arm


----------



## namiieco (Jul 27, 2016)

When I was 4 some kid pushed me into some brambles at school and I have a scar that goes nearly half way up my leg.


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a slash mark above my chin
It looks really cool and mysterious but it's probably just a scratch from my cat lmao
Most of the time when I get scars/bruises/injuries I don't even remember how I got them


----------



## Miii (Jul 27, 2016)

No permanent injuries, but I do have a few scars from things that happened when I was a kid. I have one scar on my arm from my cat freaking out and scratching me, a few scars on my knee from sliding down a gravel hill in shorts, and a scar on the left side of my face from a kid scratching my face when I was 5. I also have a burn scar on my forearm from touching a pan that had just come out of the oven.

I also have a scar on my left hand right above my wrist where a sharp rock got wedged into my hand.
And another scar on my right index finger from when it got sliced open. I'm just commenting as I notice these things xD


----------



## KittyStardust (Jul 27, 2016)

I was attacked by a dog he bit my face pretty badly... Part of my cheek and half of my top lip off. i had plastic surgery i have a scar now. please dont make jokes about the joker or batman i hate that...


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess this is kinda nsfw, tmi, whatever so I'll put it in a spoiler.



Spoiler: nsfw, graphic



when i was a baby, probably about 4 or 5. my grandmother was having a hot mug of tea in the morning with her breakfast and she kept the handle really close to the edge. i was really young, so i didn't know, but i walked over and grabbed the handle of the mug and it ended up spilling all over my body, boiling hot water. my chest and ribcage got 3rd degree burns and the skin peeled off with my clothes.. my ribcage and stomach had no scars. but my entire right breast has a massive scar over it, and it's healed over time but it's still a huge insecurity of mine..


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 27, 2016)

KittyStardust said:


> I was attacked by a dog he bit my face pretty badly... Part of my cheek and half of my top lip off. i had plastic surgery i have a scar now. please dont make jokes about the joker or batman i hate that...
> 
> View attachment 178333


No jokes ... You're still very beautiful, Hun


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

I just have a bunch of small scars from cat scratch on my arms and hands. But I do have a scar to the left of my left eye that I've had forever, but I honestly forgot how I got it.


----------



## KittyStardust (Jul 27, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> No jokes ... You're still very beautiful, Hun



thanks lovie :3


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a scar on the middle of my bottom lip ... Put my teeth through my lip when I fell down the stairs ... Probably about 4 or 5 years old ... I should have had stitches but my Mom was wise enough to pinch it together and keep the pressure on it long enough for it to begin healing ... It's only a faint white line now.
I also have numerous surgical scars, too many and too boring to relate


----------



## ellarella (Jul 27, 2016)

a small scar on my lip that's not visible from a fight (when i was four)
a blue line on the tip of my thumb from when i tried to sharpen a pencil with a knife
a 2cm scar on my right bicep from cutting myself on shelf
a small indentation on my forehead from when i had chickenpox


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

I have several surgery scars which is likely going to increase but they're mostly little things and don't bother me since most of them are only visible if I have my shirt off


----------



## Daydream (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a little piece of pencil lead in the palm of my right hand. This was caused by my stupid best friend in high school. xD

I also have surgery scars.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a scar from getting a mole removed that's it lol


----------



## cornimer (Jul 27, 2016)

Idk if it will be there forever but a year ago I spilled boiling oatmeal on my thumb and there's still a visible red patch there.


----------



## Miii (Jul 27, 2016)

KittyStardust said:


> I was attacked by a dog he bit my face pretty badly... Part of my cheek and half of my top lip off. i had plastic surgery i have a scar now. please dont make jokes about the joker or batman i hate that...
> 
> View attachment 178333



You're far from looking like the joker. That scar actually looks kinda cool (coming from someone that also has a facial scar ). I'd say it earns you +5 badass points.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a scar from falling off my bike a few years ago on my knee and one from throwing a cup/slaming it on a wall and it smashing on my left thumb.
also self harm scars but I don't talk about them


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a scar on my left leg from I don't know, another on my right ankle from another mysterious cause, and about 16 or 17 mental scars from being shown things I can't unsee.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh boy. I have scars all over from my teen years. I cut constantly EVERYWHERE. Legs, thighs, arms, torso, shoulders. The marks are still there, unfortunately. I burned a star shape onto my hand for looks, which was incredibly stupid, but it healed alright, so I have no regrets. I actually like the thing. I have my ex's initials cut into my shoulder and thigh... I covered one up with a tattoo, still working on the other one.

Needless to say, my body tells a pretty messed up story, but that's okay. I'd never do any of it again though (all of these happened in my teens).


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2016)

A broken heart.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 27, 2016)

i have a large scar on my left arm that was caused by frostbite and second degree burns. it healed pretty well and now it just looks like a birthmark.


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 27, 2016)

Funnily enough, the two that I can recall were both inflicted (accidentally) by my friends. I have a scar on my wrist from where my friend grabbed me and ended up leaving a little gash in my skin with her long nail. SO, that's nice. I guess I'll always remember her now, haha. I also have some lead in my arm due to my friend accidentally stabbing me with her mechanical pencil. She was batting at me for making a bad joke. I guess that's what I get. LOL!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 27, 2016)

I have one, from when i got cut in my knee with some glass that was on the floor :s


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

none, im a very careful person


----------



## dude98 (Jul 28, 2016)

Surgical scars on my back


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 28, 2016)

I have one on my head from when I was in 5th grade. On the playground my friend and I collided and she was like 5 inches shorter than me so I thought we just bumped heads, it hurt a lot. Little did I know that somehow her frikkin mouth somehow got up there and her teeth left a gash across my head. I remember holding my head and then everyone started screaming that I was bleeding and when I took my hand off my head and it was full of blood. A bit graphic, but long story short I had to get stitches and it was painful.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 28, 2016)

Small scar on my right foot from a cut when I was young.

Scars on my knees, hands, and left elbow from a motorbike accident in Vietnam. Had some seriously nasty road rash but ended up no worse for wear. Wear a helmet!

Have a fairly faded scar on my left bicep from being impaled by a metal spike while scaling a fence. That one I'm quite fond of. 

I'm sure I'll earn some more as time goes on.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm not sure if this counts, but half of my face is a little more crushed in than the other.  Like my tooth randomly juts inward from the middle two and it's like a line going up from there that's just a little more compact than the other parts of my face.
When I was little, my dad was spinning me on a set of swings that went in a circle, and he tried to stop the ride by grabbing the empty swing, causing me to face plant hard into the thick metal pole that connected the swings like /T\.  I slammed face first into the pole hard enough to dent it.  I was younger than 5 at the time.

I also have a permanent retainer to keep the middle two of the top set of my teeth from separating again.


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

Burn scar on my face near my nose, and I don't know if this counts but there is a strong possibility I will become deaf when I grow up.


----------



## pandapples (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a a little scar right under my nose, which isn't very noticeable. People usually mistake it for stitches. Got it while running around as a little kid and tripped.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 29, 2016)

Until a few years ago I had only ever had one stitch total, from a nasty fall onto a broken section of concrete footpath as a toddler. That stitch is still clearly visible today as an "x" mark on my right temple.

I also have scars from the following random incidents, in chronological order :
- right big toe where my mum ran over me* with the family van, this flattened the toe in a very distinct way, though no scar,
- left and right big toes from bad breaks caused by (multiple, separate) field hockey mishaps, which haven't left scars per se but certainly show a lot of damage  (toes stick up/out at odd angles),
- left big toe from an accident where it got caught in a plastic supermarket bag laying on the floor as I came running through.. that was a doozy, lost the nail and it healed very wonkily - luckily it got hit by another hockey ball a year or so later and got straightened somewhat;
- left shin from deep cut caused by my dad randomly putting a broken computer case in the dark hall one evening in my mid teens;
- burn mark under my left hand under my thumb from a cooking misadventure in my late teens - this incident marked the end of my quasi independence at my dad's and I had to move back home to my mum's until medical stuff was sorted;
- scar across webbing of my right hand where I sliced it open a couple years ago slicing an apple for children in a park - never cut *into* your palm, ever! It was such a stupidly careless thing to do and caused a lot of drama, but luckily none of the children knew anything had happened (and they got their apple as it hadn't been touched by any of the spurting blood, yay!), and I hadn't cut through any tendons etc, so just needed 5 or so stitches;
- keyhole surgery marks for my endometriosis, though the wounds healed cleanly the scars on each side are quite angry still. They don't bother me.

*she did run over me, but that sounds wayyy more dramatic than what happened : I was standing outside the van's sliding door and buckling my baby sister (who was upset as had just gotten lost in supermarket) into her car seat, calming her down, and offering her grapes. Mum put the keys in the ignition and turned the engine on, but had no intention of moving while I was still outside but idk handbrake or whatever (I don't drive) wasn't on and the car reversed of it's own accord.. right onto my right foot. So that was super fun - I had 1/4 of the weight of the van, my mum and 3 sisters, plus all our lugguge as were on our way home from a long summer holiday at the beach. Mum kept her cool, and got the van off my foot as safely and smoothly as possible to avoid further damage. Could have been worse!


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 29, 2016)

^ are ur toes alright .....


----------



## Locket (Jul 29, 2016)

Left arm: Rage fingernail scars
Right foot: Scar from stepping on a sparkler ash and a scar from a door


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 29, 2016)

Scar on chin from flipping over bike onto my chin. 

Scar on hip from stabbing self accidentally while cutting strawberries.

Scar on foot from first time shaving.

Scar on left arm from baby booster shot.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2016)

Not really an "injury", but there's a permanent mark on my leg where I got surgery on it back in 2013.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a lead mark on my right pinky when I accidentally stabbed myself with a pencil in Spanish class years ago. Everyone thought I was trying to hurt myself. I also have a scar on the back of my head and on my left knee.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 29, 2016)

I know I've been hurt enough to get a scar once in my life, but I can't see them. Any permanent injuries is a definite no.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

Just recently I was playing with a kitty and she got too into it and scratched up my wrist. It made a scar ON MY WRISTS. (that's going to change the way people see me)


----------



## Amilee (Jul 29, 2016)

i have some self harm scars on my thighs and arms because im stupid af
and if got like 2 red dots on my arm from bug bites


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

do stretch marks count? ;}


----------



## Rizies (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a scar across my left thumb from cutting myself with a knife. Ive never injured that bad before, so I sat at home for 45 minutes debating if I should get stitches.  I got four stitches, and now left with a scar and no feeling on it. 

I also have a chicken pox scar on my tummy, and a few random ones I don't remember......


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a huge mark on my butt from when I scraped a chunk of skin off at a water park riding one of those tube slide rides.


----------



## radioloves (Jul 29, 2016)

When I was little I got the chickenpox then I think one scarred on the outside of my thigh. It's been there for a while, I dunno if it will go away slowly


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2016)

i have a scar under my mouth from when i was like 4 because i was jumping on the couch and fell on the coffee table


----------



## riummi (Jul 30, 2016)

I have identical scars on my feet...looks like my feet got slashed lol
It happened from my new shoes - they were too hard


----------



## Trystin (Jul 30, 2016)

I have scars like everywhere.  = separation of stories

Face- I have a scar on my upper lip from the chain on my bike breaking and I ran head on into a wall and then fell in a cactus. There was a literal hole maybe a tiny bit smaller than a dime through my lip. Too bad at the time I wasn't interested in a Monroe piercing  I also have a scar on my eyebrow from where I got attacked by my neighbors dogs and I didn't wanna tell my parents and they found out because there was blood everywhere haha oops

Arms- I have extremely bad judgement and I always run into things so I have scars on my outer arms.  I used to self harm pretty bad so I have those scars as well but because my mom is a nurse she found out pretty quick and took care of it so now the scars are hardly noticeable. 

Stomach/chest- I also self harmed on my stomach and side, so those scars are noticeable but often mistaken for stretch marks.  I got stung by a scorpion twice on both breasts and it left its stinger in me and I squeezed it out like a pimple 6 months later and there's a scar from that now since it was like the size of my pinky fingernail. 

Legs- So again bad judgement. I have tons of scars on my legs, mainly around my ankles, where I shave literal slices of my skin off. Oops.  I also self harmed on my thighs and those are very noticeable unless I got a good tan which this summer I didn't so wearing shorts this school year is gonna suck.  A few weeks ago (here comes bad judgement) I was at my grandparents and I was walking down the 3 STAIRS from their porch and of course my brain is like "Oh yeah you can skip a step easily man go for it" but of couRSE (#amitumblryet) I tripped and now I have a huge scar covering my left calf and its freaking amazing. Just kidding. I cried. #lame

**Note: guys don't worry about my self harm I'm like 2 years clean now k I promise I'm good fam

*Also I don't have a scar from it I think but I got pushed out of a two story window when I was like 4 from my supposedly best childhood friend. #goodtimes


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 30, 2016)

I have a lump in the middle of my forehead, where my mum's old friend's kid hit me with the metal part of the seat belt. He was a ****** lmao
I also have a small scar on my knee where I breaked to hard on my scooter and fell over xD


----------



## Franny (Jul 30, 2016)

i have a scar on my middle finger because i cut it on a popcan when i was really young


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Jul 30, 2016)

Mine are mainly self-harm scars. I'm not saying this to be attention seeky because in all honesty the nature of true self-harm is anything but that. I'm saying it because I want to basically help people even if passive to make them realize they are not alone.
I have scars on my left arm all the way down to the end of my wrist. Both above and below the arm. I have scars from the start of my rib cage all the way down to my pelvis. I also have scars on both thighs that end by the knee cap.

Some say scars look ugly in general, but to me they look kinda pretty. If youve done something like that and mean it you shouldnt regret it, its part of your emotion and how you feel and that is nothing to be disappointed about. Covering it up is not weak though. Again it comes down to the nature of the people doing it, not that they regret the action itself.

If anybody does give you hatred for what youve done to yourself, not just self-harm but anything in general. Please remember that they are wrong and not considerate. Especially if it is in public and others can hear the discussion. Never feel bad about yourself and the things you do. EVER.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 30, 2016)

I have like a little surgery stitches thing mark? because I fell down when I was little cause I was running, and hit my forehead with the bottom of a metal chair


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a scar in the middle of my left eyebrow and I absolutely hate it. I always feel less beautiful from other people because I always have wished to have a scarless face. I don't even care if the scar would be on my cheek, just not my eyebrow. I've had it since I was a baby, it was when I first started walking and then I trip and fell and hit my head on a very sharp end of a chair and it slit my eyebrow. I've been thinking of penciling it in with eyebrow pencil so it's not as noticable :/ I've always gotten bullied for it ever since I was a little kid and I still feel insecure about it. 

I also have one on my chest from recently getting an unusual mole removed. The cells were abnormal so I had to get that mole removed that was on my left breast, lolcrying
Anyways though, I really don't care about the scar that it going to form on my chest because it's not shown to the world. My face is with the scar in my eyebrow :/


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a large circle-like scar on my knee where I fell on really rough concrete as a kid, lots of small scars on my fingers from nail cuts and what-not, a small pinprick scar on the top of my hand where a nurse didn't attach a drip properly so it ripped out multiple times, a large scar on my ring finger where I was bitten by a horse, small scars on my arms and legs where I have picked scabs/skin out of boredom, scars on my wrists and the inside of my elbows from some stupid decisions, and a few chicken pox scars on my face and stomach.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Aug 3, 2016)

I got this scar on my leg from the knee to my ankle, I got it when I was swinging, and I jumped off. I've never jumped from the swing since.


----------



## focus (Aug 4, 2016)

i have a scar under my right eye from when i got stitches and i have a random scar on my right hand i dont really know how i got but.. yeah


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 4, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> A broken heart.



me too dude. me too.


----------



## KingKazuma (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a small scar on my face from when I was about 7. I was rocking on my chair in class and ended up bashing my face on the table, my tooth went through my lip... The teacher was mad because I got blood on her floor lol. It's not noticeable at all but if I look in a close up mirror, I can see a little white line.

I also have a lot of very noticeable scars on my arms (self-inflicted), some of them are keloids and I have a lot of messed up nerves.


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2016)

Three scars. 

One on my forehead where I fell down the stairs as a toddler and hit my head off a radiator. 
One on my wrist where I cut it cleaning a gerbil tank. 
One on my foot from where I separated a fight between two rats. While it hurt like hell, if the wound had landed on Vallon instead it would have been far worse.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 5, 2016)

My knee is pretty messed up. When I was younger, I thought a bmx track and a scooter would be a good mix. I was wrong, and now my knee is all scarred and hurts quite a bit on occasions.


----------



## MidnaEmiko (Aug 5, 2016)

I have six scars on my face, I have two parallell from each other about 3 inches long each on my left side of my forehead. They are slashes sorta like this. (//) I have a 4 1/2 inch scar starting from the middle of my left eye ending down my cheek towards my left ear. I have a 9 inch scar starting from the outter corner my right eye to the right corner of my nose, and then over the left side of my lips and down towards the left side of my chin. 5th one is 7 inches starting from right cheek bone down to the right corner of my mouth to the middle of my chin. Last scar on my face is about 4 1/2 inchs starts at the right nostal and goes down to the far left of my cheek. Those are my major scars. I have scars up and down my body, on my all of arms and on most of my body , I can't count all the scars. Permanent injuries I have is TBI and that I cannot walk. They all came from being stupid. :/


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2016)

I got a neat little one on my calve from a shard of glass. I was about 8 years old playing some soccer in the field at the old apartment complex my family I used to live at. I ended up tripping up and there just so happened to be a nice-sized shard of glass facing upward. It really didn't hurt too bad, though. It was just pretty darn bloody lol.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 6, 2016)

I keep seeing this thread and, well, do you think you could change the title to read "permanent" instead? The spelling's bothering me.  

Anyway, no, I don't have any permanent injuries or anything, unless constant nail-biting is doing something, lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 6, 2016)

So many, oh goodness.


I have a pock scare on my head, self harm scars on one of my wrists, and all over my thighs, scar on my pinkie toe from my sister slicing it over with the bottom of a door, scar tissue on my ankle from my mom running me over, scar on my knee from tripping and getting a huge rock in my knee, scar on my arm from my cat slicing me because she was staring at a cat she hated and was in attack mode, scar on the back of my leg from me slicing it on my bed, dot scars all over my arms from me picking at these bumps I used to get all over them, and a really huge scar across the back of my neck that has no explanation to it but gets really irritated sometimes...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> [...]



(O_O)​


----------



## Soot Sprite (Aug 6, 2016)

I only have two, one on my left ring finger from where I hit someone and the ring I was wearing cut me, and the other is a small burn scar on my right forearm. Neither are that noticeable.


----------



## TrinaAitch (Aug 6, 2016)

I have so many because I'm ridiculously clumsy.  A vertical scar on my forehead from tripping and falling into something when I was like 3.  Scars on my hand from when a "friendly" dog bit me when I was 8 (and that's why I hate dogs).  A long scar on the top of my foot, that I can't remember how I got but my mom says I stepped on glass???   A scar on my finger from finding a piece of glass while I was digging in a sandbox as a kid.  Two long scars on my leg from slipping and falling onto old furnace parts as a teenager.  A small round scar on my arm from accidentally bumping into my dad's cigarette a few years ago.  A scar on the bottom of my foot from very minor surgery a few months ago.  Various tiny scars on my fingers from general clumsiness.  Guess I'll never be a model.


----------



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

Around 2.

About 7 years ago when I used to live up in New York, we were in this exquisite mall. They were doing construction and apparently I fell onto a pile of bricks, my knees stung horribly from that fall. I checked the damage and I noticed that my right knee had split open and my left knee had a bruise on it. I managed to get it close up but due to the incident, my right knee is pink and it's still that color to this day.

----

Then about 4 years later, I was using the restroom in a camp called Pine Cove in East Texas. Whenever I exit a restroom, I have the tendency to not pay attention my fingers whenever I'm closing the door. I didn't seem to notice that my pinkie was in the way so when I closed it...

*SPLAT*

There was blood everywhere and my finger was crushed, so I had to be rushed to the hospital so it could be stitched up. But I have this permanent scar running through my whole finger where the stitches were at and it would occasionally open up from time to time. It can get pretty annoying and the scar is showing no sign of disappearing.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 6, 2016)

Discord said:


> Around 2.
> 
> About 7 years ago when I used to live up in New York, we were in this exquisite mall. They were doing construction and apparently I fell onto a pile of bricks, my knees stung horribly from that fall. I checked the damage and I noticed that my right knee had split open and my left knee had a bruise on it. I managed to get it close up but due to the incident, my right knee is pink and it's still that color to this day.
> 
> ...



That, combined with the fact that I was listening to Grunty Industries (WAY deep inside) at the time, it made me a bit nauseous!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

I have a lead-spot on my hand.


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

when i was really young my sister threw a toy car at my forehead. i have a tiny scar on there...


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

I have a tiny scar on both of my knees because I would always run in flip-flops so I fell while running down a hill. I also have a really, really tiny scar from when I touched a really hot radiator.


----------



## reririx (Sep 3, 2016)

When I was going through clinical depression, I did a lot of cutting so I got scars on my legs and wrists. ^^;
I actually contemplated whether to respond to this board due to the personal nature of my scars.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 3, 2016)

This is quite odd I guess but I have somehow now got a finger  permanently bent at a 10 degrees angleo. O


----------



## Antonio (Sep 3, 2016)

Years and tears of emotional scars, baby.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 3, 2016)

i have one on my knee from when i  was tripped, fell down and scraped it. i always scraped my knees as a kid


----------



## Arjh (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a scar on right hand after falling on to a nail and getting it stuck in my hand.
Burn mark on left index finger from straighteners.
I also have a few scars including quite a big hypertrophic scar on my arm from self harm which I haven't beat yet


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

larger burn scar on my right leg, and a small one on my left hand.

then i have random vaccine/injections scars wherever they did them as well so.


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 1, 2017)

I have a couple scars and stuff that will always be there.

1. I ran into a coffee table when I was a 2 year old and have a scar just under my right eyebrow
2. I fell while bowling, so now one of my fingers is actually broken and will not heal (doesnt hurt though)
3. A scar on my spine from a surgery I had to *fix* my spine. Didn't fix my spine... go figure.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 1, 2017)

There are a lot I'd rather not talk about, but ones that I can talk about:
-Iron burn on my right forearm when I climbed on my mums bed while it was still hot.
-A stab wound from when I was a kid using a long sharp pair of scissors on right thigh.
-Stitches on tip of right index finger. Baby me was playing with an open sharp can and a chunk of finger opens sorry for gross story lol


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 1, 2017)

a surprising scar i dont have (it never emerged) is one that should go from my waist to my hip on the side
i was a dumb kid and at my grans house and i jumped on her sofa BUT i missed the sofa and there was a nail sticking out of the sofa pointing like -----> and the nail went through my body as the side of my body landed on it

and my sister got a scar on her head with me throwing a toy car at it so im confused lol


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 1, 2017)

When my dog was a puppy he loved yogurt and one day I was eating it in front of him. He jumped onto me(he meant to be gentle, like how they jump on a couch or something), but on the way up one of his puppy teeth got caught on my knee and took some skin off. This happened two years ago and it's only partially healed. Skin grew over it, but the cut didn't, so there's a visible lump.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 1, 2017)

actually i do have some sort of scar on my finger and my elbow
if youre eating i recommend you dont read this but if youre a big strong woman who dont need no man continue
on the finger in the middle of the night i felt a few very itchy spots on my finger (a spider bite maybe?) and there were about 7 and i itched it like a madman
in the morning the spots had grown and they kept growing until they were big pus-filled spots but transparent enough to see the orange part of the blisters below. they grew and grew until i had to pop them before they would pop themselves and i only popped like 2?
after that like a day later i was in the park and it was hailing, my fingers got cold and the blisters died and it then formed into a clump of white (literally just white) skin, then that died down and now i have a purpleish scar on my finger
the second scar is just extra stretchy skin and wrinkles on my elbow from having so many warts on there. what was weird is that i remember perfectly when i was about 5 i had a tiny spot and thought about what it could be and then a few years later it erupted into a cluster of warts. a horrible experience lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

if youre eating dont read this either: also just remembered that someone accidentally pushed me over from playing a game on concrete and my elbow was bleeding so much and the warts died. but then they REGREW im so glad i havent had any spots like that for half a decade


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 1, 2017)

I have 2:
-One in my knee , i got cut by a piece of broken glass that was on the floor when i was 6 years old
-One in my wrist that i got when i was 11 , it was made by a kinda-friend , he stuck his fingernail on my wrist too deep and basically i could see a part of my bone


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 1, 2017)

Arjh said:


> I have a scar on right hand after falling on to a nail and getting it stuck in my hand.
> Burn mark on left index finger from straighteners.
> I also have a few scars including quite a big *hypertrophic scar* on my arm from self harm which I haven't beat yet



ooh thats a fancy word, i had no idea there was a word for it that's cool
i mean they suck but i didnt know they had a name so thats what i think is cool not uh other stuff ssgsdhjdfyuygtfd


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 8, 2017)

I have loads because I'm clumsy af


----------



## ja2mine (Sep 8, 2017)

I have one on my hand from when I slipped on ice during the winter, one big one on my left hip from being pushed accidentally onto some pavement, one on my hand from shutting it in a car door and lastly, one on my lip when I got hit by a basketball


----------



## candxur (Sep 8, 2017)

I scar really really easily, so I have a bunch of faint ones from cat scratches, one on my middle finger when my old dog accidentally bit me while we were playing, two right next to each other on my thumb from scratching it on the bathroom door on two separate occasions, one just up from those that was a lil scrape on a wall, another just down from that which was a carpet burn, I have a small one from when someone accidentally (?) dug their nail into my wrist, and then i have way way too many self harm scars to count lmao


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Sep 8, 2017)

I had some surgeries after birth and i have various scars from being a kid and such.


----------



## tifachu (Sep 8, 2017)

A few light ones on my arm from being a regular self harmer a few years ago.

One on my head from my father playing frisbee with a plate while drinking. It feels like a bump. Acquired about 13 years ago now
>_<


----------



## Pop-tart (Sep 8, 2017)

I have scars on my thigh and stomach. I also have a tiny scar between my eyes from a dog bite. Luckily it's faded and blends in with my freckles


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a bunch on my face- on both cheeks from animals. I've had a ton of  stitches in my face

Then, about a dozen on my arms, legs, hands, and feet. I have a lot of scars


----------



## Balverine (Sep 9, 2017)

I have tons of burn scars on my arms from work lol, and I also have several on my knees from falling down all the time as a kid

on my left ear, I have a weird scar from where the person piercing my ear had no idea what they were doing : )))))
never going back their for piercings lmao


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 9, 2017)

I have a lot on my face from acne, but most are pretty minor. I've got quite a few obvious ones on my forehead from chicken pox since I got the chicken pox when I was 14 so the severity of it was a lot higher than normal. Once again, those have faded _heaps_ over the years. I've got a scar on my leg that looks like a cigarette burn, but it's actually a scar from a spider bite lol. I've still got a slight scar on my elbow from years ago when I fell off my bike and majorly skinned my elbow. Other than that, the scars that I have had have faded to nothing over the years.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 9, 2017)

I really don't even know how people can have only 1-2 scars. HOW?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm definitely a self-harmer (at least, 5 years ago)
I drink too much chocolate milk, So I havent had any broken bones yet? (Thank god)
I remember face planting ON CEMENT going down a STEEP hill with a TRICYCLE. Bloody mad was I back then? I ended up getting a permanent scar on my left knee cap (it was, thankfully, not a deep cut. But too much skin regenerated on it for the next couple of years, so bleach)
The cause though, there was a gate at the bottom. My brother closed it... Resulting in the face plant. My entire family was at a house next to the incident. And THEY WATCHED ME THROUGH THE WINDOW
 It was hell for my brother.


----------



## meo (Sep 9, 2017)

Scars on my elbow from when I broke it. Had to have surgeries and temp pins while it healed. Scar on my ankle/foot..broke it and surgery. Dot shaped scar on my forehead from chicken pox when I was little..another from same thing on my right side of chest lol. Scar from surgery on back. Scar on hand from wire fence going through it. Scar from dog attack on hand. Those are the most memorable I guess...most are faded so no one would really notice them unless I pointed them out.
Perm injury. Ankle/foot is always going to be painful at times and fixing that would requre me to fuse it which I wouldn't want to do because it will limit how I can move it. So, I just put up with the pain. Knee has been messed up from a longboarding accident earlier this year...my doctor will want to do surgery but I'm avoiding it because I don't want to take time off. I tore my meniscus so basically they need to cut out the torn tissue which is what is causing me pain in my knee.


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 9, 2017)

Let's see here... I have two on my left foot from wiping out at a beach, two on the back of my right hand from a different beach wipeout (I like da beach!). There's one on my left elbow from I don't know what. An acne scar on my neck and a bout of dry skin on my left knee that hasn't ever really gone away. Oh yeah, I also have a half-inch scar by my right eyebrow from a bad fall I took into the corner of a table years ago (about an inch away from losing an eye, no joke).

What can I say, I'm rugged.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 10, 2017)

I have a scar from my back from when I was just a little kid (5 or younger? Idek... very long ago). It came from one of my cats (she's passed away now). She didn't mean to, and no one knows exactly what happened, but something startled her we believe because she suddenly jumped and kinda went on my back (for whatever reason, I was hunched over, kinda like in a frog position) and I had no shirt on. and since my back wasn't totally flat obviously, she slid and her back claws just slid and left my whole back scratched up and bleeding. I think my parents ended up putting numerous band-aids on my back haha... and to the day I still have a tiny scar on my back, near the bottom (most of it had healed up properly, thank god). If I had a totally scarred back, I'd just kinda... sigh, how evil and unfortunate.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 10, 2017)

at the base of my left pinky.... I rolled down a hill while i was drunk. I am pretty sure I hit a broken bottle or a sprinkler or something because I was pouring out blood. its only 4 stitches but that thing was deeeeeeep


----------



## unravel (Sep 10, 2017)

Chickenpox scar on my upper left forehead and mark on right knee thanks to school road slope thing *im tipsy rn k bye*


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

I've got a scar on my left knee from when I had a hard fall down a steep hill on a bike about a year or two ago
A set of 5-10 small scars on my upper back from who knows what
And I think that's about it


----------



## MayorMissy (Sep 10, 2017)

I got some scar on my heel for some reason. I don't know how it got there..


----------



## Midna64 (Sep 10, 2017)

I had to get 5 stitches on my left foot because of a glass crystal that I broke by accident...I still have the scar


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 10, 2017)

I have a bunch of acne scars on my face and a quarter-sized slice on the side of my foot from when I stepped on a blade for a veggie cutter just a few months ago. It'll probably fade over time since the incident was rather recent but it's definitely there for the long run lol.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2017)

Self harm on left arm, self harm on left and right legs, but right leg has nerve damage from it so I can't feel anything anymore


----------



## squidpops (Sep 11, 2017)

A very faint scar on my right arm, that I thiiink was from either a cat or a kitchen counter? Not too sure, been a long time I've had it now and a bunch of scars on my back from acne blech


----------



## Loriii (Sep 11, 2017)

I have one on my nose because of chicken pox, but that happened way back in grade school so either it isn't noticeable now or it's just there blending in haha.


----------



## sej (Sep 11, 2017)

i have a chicken pox scar on my forehead.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Nothing new since the last time I posted.

Thank god.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nothing new since the last time I posted.

Thank god.


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Sep 21, 2017)

I have stitches under my lip from when I was rocking in a chair in 1st grade and bit my lip.


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 21, 2017)

i have some scars on my knees from being a clumsy child. it's pretty faded now but still there u . u


----------



## seliph (Sep 21, 2017)

gyro said:


> I have several surgery scars which is likely going to increase but they're mostly little things and don't bother me since most of them are only visible if I have my shirt off



Adding to my old post 'cause I forgot one

I have an Authentique(TM) scar on my left brow from having a piercing torn out when I was a teenager and lemme tell ya seeing the trend of shaving a line in your eyebrow makes me simultaneously laugh and roll my eyes back as far as they can go


----------



## Haskell (Sep 21, 2017)

I stepped on a pencil once and the tip of it went into the side of my foot. It was 
there for a year before I finally dug it out after my body gradually "pushing" it out.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 22, 2017)

Well, some have came and others have gone, so here's what I have:
Scratch on upper left arm from some forgotten incident 
Permanent Scars under my chin and on my lower back from falling off a bunk bed and onto a camping lantern at the age of 7
Various tiny acne scars on my cheeks and upper lip
And I think that's about it


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a very unnoticeable scar on my right hand.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 22, 2017)

I used to be called "Franzi Potter", because when I was a kid.. I wanted to go in the bathroom,
but my Mom locked it. Smart me thought I could burst it open by running against the door.
In this moment my Mom opened the door and boom - right into the heater (looks like that, perfectly on the corner).
I think I had to puke twice and was bleeding quite a bit.. however, now I have a "Harry Potter" scar,
even on the correct side.. x)
I also have on my left hand one finger that has a big scar on it, because in holidays there was strong
wind and the hotel door was about 5cm thick and really heavy.. I wanted to hold it open for my family,
wind was too strong for little Zari and squeezed my finger in. There was the fat hanging out and
the doctor wanted to cut it and I'm just like "No, I'd rather die".. xD
Well, he didn't cut it at the end and it just fell off, but now my finger is a bit more empty and left with a nice scar.
Then there are some smaller scars from my cats, when they scratch me, because my skin has trouble to heal completely,
but they are not really visible.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a near-drowning incident which killed me on the inside, but hey. I'm still alive, aren't I?


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a scar from a surgery on an abscess in a sensitive place that has honestly caused me so much insecurity. One day if i'm not over it by then i plan to get surgery/see if they can do a skin graft but bc abscesses of this kind have a 80% return rate and most likely at the original spot due to a fistula forming idk if itd be worth it just incase it came back. My boyfriend now has been a wonderful improvement on my self esteem and is very loving but its really the only part of my body i am insecure about.


----------



## usa-chan (Sep 23, 2017)

I have this one distinctive scar on my knee, but the thing is that it's always been there? Ngl,I don't remember how it got there or what accident I got into so . . .
But I do have scars on the palm of my hands from this biking accident I got into when I turned ten. It was literally the day after my birthday, and my cousins and I decided to go biking on my street to celebrate. Me, having just learned how to ride a bike, never went riding with my cousins so naturally I was hyped about it. The thing is, my street is made up of large hills so we had to ride down them. My cousins told me that the hills were fine and that I just had to make sure that I don't press on the breaks too hard so I won't go flying off. Of course, I listened to them and thought I could handle a few measly hills, but I totally forgot to check if my bike could actually handle it too.
So we went off, and the first hill wasn't bad. I didn't end up killing myself so I counted that as a victory. But then I got too arrogant and decided to take on the next hill, which was much steeper than the first one. As I'm going down this hill, I realized that I'm probably going too fast seeing that I passed all my other cousins. I lightly press on my breaks and it didn't slow down. At all. So naturally, I press a little harder, and nope. Still going down at the speed of light on my pink and glitterly bike. That's not a good sign. My cousins screamed at me to slow down, and then I slammed down at the brakes with all of my ten-year-old might. And the bike still doesn't slow down. At this point, I know I'm completely screwed, and just when matters couldn't get worse, I hit a pothole.
Only one thought enters my mind as I'm flying midair with no bike under me: Whelp, at least I made it to ten!
One second I'm in the air, totally accepting my premature death, I blink and the next thing I know, I'm on the ground, scrapped up and bloody everywhere. (Seriously, there wasn't a body part that wasn't banged up. Even my eyelids were scratched up.) According to my cousins, who were bawling as I was sitting down on the ground in shock, I flew through the air and tried to roll over when I landed, which explains why my hands looked like I dipped them in blood. My near-death experience totally killed the vibes so we had to walk home as I had blood running down me everywhere. Not the prettiest sight.
None of my injuries were too serious, I had just to walk up with bandages wrapped around me like some mummy and avoid the pool. Everything eventually healed, but my hands now have tiny scars on the bottom of my palms. They're not anything too serious and I lowkey think that they look so cool.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2017)

Also yeah while you can't really see it unless you look close how slow I type with my right hand or I tell you, I got a real deep cut in my right thumb earlier this year so I can't really type or do stuff well with it...No scars but I can't bend it back or all the way down like I used to. And sometimes it hurts if I move it too much as well.


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 23, 2017)

I've got some cat scratch scars, a bunch of shaving scars around my knees and ankles, a surgery scar from when I got my appendix out when I was 10, stretch marks on my hips and thighs from a growth spurt and



Spoiler: tw self harm



some ugly self harm scars on my thighs. They're slowly fading but there are a couple I'm not sure will ever go away. :c



As for permanent injuries, I guess my partial hip dislocation and repetitive strain problems count?

Edit: Oh and I have a scar on my knuckle from a cheese grater and one on my left ring finger from accidentally stabbing myself with a pen.


----------



## Greys0n (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a lot on legs and hands I am a bit clumsy, usually it's iron burns


----------



## WordKnight (Sep 26, 2017)

I had a really bad infection on my left arm and it left a really ugly scar that's never going to completely fade.
So I'm stuck with the ugliest scar I've ever seen.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2017)

I have 3 scars on my left ankle from 2 surgeries to repair a bad break. I have scarring up my legs and arms from 6 years of cutting, buting and burning. Basically my existence is a scar on the planet.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 30, 2017)

When climbing over a TV to collect a frisbee that was slightly too aerodynamic, I got this massive-ass gash that went so deep I could see the white in the flesh. It's healing now, but the memory sure as hell won't.


----------



## Flare (Sep 30, 2017)

I have an ankward scar on my left arm near my veins. (Curse my 12 year old curiosity.)


----------



## Weiland (Sep 30, 2017)

I have realllll bad self-harm scars. :/ Like, they're cotton scars and red scars and kinda what looks like burn scars even though I didn't burn myself. ;-;
I have a bunch of random scars all over my body that I have no idea how I got lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I have a permanent scar on my neck. It was from a neck abscess blocking my breathing pipe. I almost died in the hospital, but it was drained just in time. This was back in March 2016.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Just a crescent-shaped scar under one of my eyes.  It’s hard to see unless you notice it, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

I have 3 scars on my left knee from surgery earlier this year (if yall remember, I broke my patella and did some other serious damage).
But it's definitely doing much better now; I have much of my strength back, I can balance just fine, and my range of motion is almost completely normal. 

But I still have that large scar down the front of my knee... reminds me of a very tough time in my life...


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

Okey this is a strange list

I stabbed myself in the head with a pencil im 1st grade, and i have a dent in my skull XD ( i was 6)

Now more dramatic...

My "mom" ( my real parents are unknown and im in my second adopted family im much happier) beat me alot so i have matching scars on my shoulders, one on my right eye, and a few more on my back.

Less dramatic ( funny)

I fell through a diving board and scarred my leg last year! Lol the scar looks like a corn


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a tiny blister on one of my fingers, I don't remember how I got it though.  Also a few spots from acne but they're not _that_ noticeable unless you're looking closely.  Otherwise, I don't think I have any scars or serious injuries, I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a crescent-shaped scar under my right eye from when I got hit in the eye with a baseball while wearing my glasses. I've had it for many years and it's very faint now, but I can still see it if I look for it.

I also have two tiny white scars under my chin from when I fell and landed on the corner of a table as a toddler.

Finally, I have a deep diagonal scar across the inside of my right index finger from where I cut myself on a glass bottle.


----------

